# ich möchte eine heizungssteuerung machen mit einen s7 - 200



## Timo (20 November 2006)

hallo an alle 
ich bin timo , bin elektriker und betreue auf der arbeit sps gesteuerte anlagen habe deswegen auch mal vor einiger zeit einen s7 lehrgang besucht aber danach keinerlei programierung vorgenommen. durch betrieblichen erweiterungen bin ich zu einer s7 215 2 dp mit einigen erweiterungmodulen gekommen. jetzt habe ich mir ein haus gekauft und wie es denn so ist geht jetzt natürlich die steuerung meiner heizung kaputt und ´ne einfache steuerung die nur heizung an und aus kann soll ein haufen geld kosten nun dachte ich du hast ja noch ´ne sps, geht das damit denn nicht, JA, aber wie, hat das vieleicht schonmal jemand gemacht oder gibt es irgendwo standart oder beispielprogramme die ich nur erweitern oder auf meine bedürfnisse umstricken kann.
zu der technick: CPU 215 profibus DP Analogmodul EM235 mit drei ein und einem ausgang und messfühler mit 4-20mA ausgang

ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus und wär euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mich unterstüzen könntet

Gruß Timo


----------



## thomass5 (20 November 2006)

Hallo,
viel Spaß bei der Programmierung.
Nun im Ernst, was für ne Heizung ist es denn?Was muß die Steuerung alles können? Witterungsführung?Wieviele Heizkreise?Mischerkreise?Warmwasser?Brennersteuerung???Gasregelventil?Noch vor dem Winter?!
Machbar ist das mit der 215!Siemens bietet zur 200er viele Programmiertips die gut sind.3analoge E sind recht wenig.Vielleicht ist die Temperaturmessung mit digitalen Eingängen über ein Conrad-Temperaturmodul als Ergänzung für den Außenfühler eine Alternative?
Also am Besten ersmal über die benötigten Funktionen nachdenken, und wenn es vor dem Winter noch sein muß nur das Nötigste realisieren.
Z.Z sitze ich an was ähnlichem, allerdings als Ergänzung einer Solarreglers welcher einen Festbrennstoffkessel in die Heizungsanlage einbindet.
Thomas


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 November 2006)

Hallo,
1. Hände weg von sicherheitsrelevanten Baugruppen wie Gasventil usw.... 2.eine witterungsgeführte Reglung für die Logo findet man bei den Beispielprogrammen von der Logo, müßte es aber auch für die Easy geben, kann man ja dann auf die S7-200 adaptieren.


----------



## Timo (21 November 2006)

*zustz meiner anfrage*

hallo leute
ich hatte gesten schon versucht meine anfrage zu konkretisieren hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt. also nochmal ich. habe eine einfache heizung mit warmwasserboiler. die steuerung soll witterungs gesteuert werden und eine nachtabsenkung per zeitschaltuhr haben. d.h. ich brauche dazu doch eigendlich nur drei temperaturen außen, kessel und warmwasser oder?


gruß timo


----------



## thomass5 (22 November 2006)

Hallo,
im groben ist die Antwort ja, aber...
Was ist es denn für ein Kessel?Öl,Gas?
gibt es nen Mischerkreis?

Ne 95U hat mehr analoge Eingänge mit schon einem Schönen Baustein zur Scalierung onboard.Dazu noch 16Digitale E+A
Ich würde eher dazu tendieren und die 215 eintauschen .
Thomas


----------



## Timo (22 November 2006)

*heizungssteuerung*

hallo zusammen
hallo thomas

es ist ein gaskessel und er hat keinen mischerkreis.
´ne 95U ist nicht so mein ding.  


gruß Timo


----------



## thomass5 (22 November 2006)

Hallo,

du hast ne kaputte Steuerung eines Gaskessels und möchtest diese mit ner 215 ersetzen?Lass bitte die Finger vom Gas!Eine original Eratzsteuerung sollte nicht übermäßig teuer sein beim Heizi Deines vertrauens und Du kannst ruhig schlafen![Edit]Für Komfortfunktione wie Fernsteuerung/Fernanzeige/Raumregelung/Störbenachrichtigung kann mann die 215 schon nehmen und dafür gibt es dann bei konkreten Fragen bestimmt auch Hilfe oder ein Programmbeispiel

Thomas


----------



## Timo (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen
ja fieleicht habe ich mich ein bischen unbeholfen ausgedrückt "anfänger grins". 
Natürlich lasse ich die gasbrennersteuerung in ruhe!
Ich möchte nur steuern, die Kesseltemperatur die Umwälzpumpe im Heizkreis und die Temperatur im Warwasserspeicher ( Speicherladepumpe). Das ganze soll denn auch noch Außenteperaturabhängig geregelt werden(Kesseltemperatur und Heizkreispumpe) 
Meine Anlage ist einfach nur ein Kessel ein Warmwasserspeicher eine Heizkereispumpe und eine Speicherladepumpe kein Mischer oder ähnliches.
So mein Problem an der Programierung ist ich weiß nich wie mann Analoge eingänge programiert. und, oder verknüpfungen lässt mein Gehirn noch gerade so zu. Von daher würde ich mich über Eure Unterstüzung sehr freuen
Gruß Timo


----------



## thomass5 (3 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
schau mal in die Beispiele (TIP), die Siemens auf der Seite zur s7 200 zu finden sind.Da sind Analogwertverarbeitung und auch eigentlich alles andere dabei.In irgendeiner älteren Progsoftware (Microwin) war auch ein Assistent für analoge Eingänge dabei, der entsprechenden Code zur Abfrage und Beruhigung des Signals erzeugte.Ich schau mal in der Firma, da müsste diese alte Version existieren und ich bastel mal was und stells dann hier ein. Die Progtips hab ich auch noch irgendwo, wenn Du sie nicht findest kann ich sie ja mailen.

Analoge Eingänge werden als AEW 0, AEW 2, AEW 4 von dem EM gelesen, wenn es das 1. analoge ist.

Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
AEW0 einlesen und beruhigen
Thomas


----------

